

Contact bloggers... - beanie

what is the most effective way to contact bloggers...<p>I am building a blog aggregator and wanted ask HackerNews about this. any good suggestions?? Thanks
======
arpitnext
There are several communities online: go there and post your invitation.
Twitter Lists, Alexa etc. can also provide you details about pro bloggers

~~~
beanie
would love it if you could provide me details about pro-bloggers thank
arpitnext .. appreciate your help

